# Dish Policy on Receiver Swap



## jeffg369 (Sep 9, 2002)

I currently have a 722 that was swapped for a 921 last year and two 508's. One of the 508 HDD's just died and I would like to swap the unit for another 722. Two CSR's told me this is not possible because I am allowed only two receivers on a single account. Yes I have DPP for the past 3 years. Can someone tell me Dish policy on total number of receivers allowed and their policy on swapping old receivers. I do not subscribe to any HD package but need the OTA capability as my DMA is not eligible to receive locals.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

What they told you was incorrect (or you misunderstood).

A Dish customer has 2 ways of getting equipment: leasing or buying. Virtually all customers lease because there are *significant* cost savings for leasing, to the point that for new customers with a good credit rating, they can lease about $900 worth of receivers for no up-front cost. But, Dish can't just give out as many receivers as people ask for; there has to be a limit somewhere.

So, Dish has decided to limit leased receivers to combinations that support 4 TVs*. Their "Solo" receivers, like your 508's, count as 1 each, while the "Duo" receivers, like your 722, count as 2.

With your 722 and 2 508s, you have 4 "independent outputs", and have reached the lease limit. Replacing a 508 with a 722 would make 5 outputs, which is over the lease limit. That's the issue.

A couple of potential solutions:

- Replace both 508s with a 722
- Replace one 508 with a 612 (dual HD sat tuners, single TV output)
- Purchase a receiver to own from a retailer.

Also, keep in mind that Dish only allows one upgrade per year under their lease upgrade program, "Dish'n It Up." Thus, you need to map your needs for the next year before you decide what equipment you want to upgrade to, because if you change your mind, you either have to wait 12 months to upgrade again or buy outright.

*Dish's CSRs like to refer to the lease limit being "4 _*tuners*_", but it is actually 4 "independent TV outputs", meaning: separate controls for TVs. For example, the 612 has 2 tuners, but only one TV output, and it is a Solo receiver that only counts as 1 TV towards the lease limit. So don't let them confuse you by talking about tuners; they mean outputs.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

You should be able to get a replacement for the 508 without a problem (other than not getting OTA). You should be able to login to your account on the web site and look at the cost of a 612 (single output) to replace the broken 508. Note that a DVR fee would apply to any current DVR so the bill would go up by $5.98 ($5 if DVR Advantage), and it would go up $2/month because it was a ViP receiver instead of a SD receiver.

You could limit the monthly increase to $2 if you instead were to replace the 508 with a 211. If you spent another $40 to activate the external HD on the 211, you could use it as a DVR w/o the monthly DVR fee. But you'd be limited to a single sat tuner like you are now on the 508.

If you sub to the Everything pack where the DVR fee is waived, a 612 would get you two sat and one OTA tuner to record. Otherwise, you'd need to pick if the DVR fee would make a 211 or 612 a better choice for you. Neither would have any added cost for not subscribing to HD Programming. Since both are single output, you avoid the limit of 4 outputs as long as you replace a 508 (I'm assuming both are leased). 

If you do go with the DIU Upgrade to get a 211/612 (or 211k?), you'd need to make sure they were aware the 508 being returned had a problem. Saying you want to "upgrade" and not a straight RA should do it, but since it is YOU wanting the OTA, there will be some upgrade cost.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Incidentally, you don't *ever* want to buy a Dish Network receiver these days if you have any choice in the matter. I bought the first high definition DVR, the Dish Network 921, shortly after it came out for $1000 + $65 sales tax. The hard drive in it failed, at which point in time I had to pay another $50 to get a refurbished replacement. When it became clear that the software in the 921 would never work correctly and MPEG-4 would be required regardless, Dish Network gave me $100 in trade-in credit for it when I traded it in for a 622.

So in just a few years, I lost ~$1000 on that. Nice.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Lyor said:


> I am looking into going from Cable to Sat service and read this thread with some interest. Are you saying that if I have 4 HD TV's I can only lease 2 HDDVRs and have to watch 2 of my HD TV's with standard def and 2 with HD?
> Thanx


The ViP722/622 DVR boxes are "counted" as 2. The ViP612 DVR is counted as 1. The only difference is that the 612 won't serve a second TV with a remote control that is unrelated to what someone else is doing on the other feed.

So one can lease 4 612's each of which have 2 satellite tuners (and 1 HD OTA tuner) which can record simultaneously while your watching a recorded program.

Or one can lease 2 722's each of which have 2 satellite tuners (and 1 HD OTA tuner) which can record simultaneously while your watching a recorded program and which can be used in dual mode to send a separately controlled SD signal out to a second TV.

Or you can lease a 722 and one or two 612's.

Obviously, you have to pay fees for extra boxes. Which is why for some people a 722/622 is a perfect choice as they don't care if the second feed to the kid's TV is SD and they can lease just one box.

But you may have to play CSR roulette to get to one that understands the rules.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

You can lease 4 "Solo" receivers, 2 "Duo" receivers, or 1 Duo and 2 Solo receivers, to "max out" your leased receiver limit of 4 outputs.

Solo HD receivers:
*Vip211/211k* (single tuner HD receiver, can be converted to single-tuner DVR with one-time $40 fee and the purchase of a USB external hard drive).
*ViP612* (2 HD sat tuner, single TV output DVR)

Duo HD receivers:
*ViP222/222k* (2 HD tuner receiver, 2 TV outputs [1 HD, 1 SD])
*ViP622/722/722k* (2 HD tuner DVR, 2 TV outputs [1 HD, 1 SD], can do DLB and PiP when in "Single Mode")

There are going to be up-front, non-refundable lease fees to have more than leased 2 receivers. But it's not like DirecTV is going to give you 4 HD receivers/DVRs for free either.


----------

